# allergies & benadryl



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am pretty sure Macy's allergies are environmental, I have been giving her benadryl but she seems to have intermittent diarrhea has anyone else had this problem from benadryl


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my working theory about environmental allergies is that antihistamines don't allow the body to build up any antibodoes because the antihistamines are suppressing the immune system.

consequently, i give my dogs acv on the inside and i wipe them down with diluted acv.

abi gives her dogs bovine colustrum, along with using acv inside and out..

i've noticed a difference in their itching. we seem to be having a pretty wild allergy season.

i think there is a thread in the holistic section if you're interested.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

acv?????? I don't know what this is


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bragg's apple cider vinegar.

Amazon.com: Bragg - Apple Cider Vinegar, 32 oz liquid: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you
for the info


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

go over to the holistic section. there's a whole discussion about allergies....and ways to handle it besides benedryl.


----------

